

Linux Virus (Not) Causing Problems - vog
http://blog.peterdonis.com/opinions/linux-virus-not-causing-problems.html

======
bifrost
Uh, this is not really a tech article, its more of a fanboy article, or
something. When he says "all other operating systems" I'm not sure what he's
talking about, because most of the statement is basically untrue...

~~~
pdonis
_this is not really a tech article, its more of a fanboy article_

Blog author here. I wasn't trying to go into technical detail; I was just
commenting on how much of a non-event Linux viruses are compared to Windows
ones (and, to a lesser extent, OS X ones).

 _When he says "all other operating systems"_

I didn't say "all other operating systems"; the only ones I mentioned other
than Linux were Windows and OS X. In terms of desktop users, that basically is
"all other operating systems", but I realize that's not true in other areas of
computing, and I certainly wasn't trying to imply that, for example, FreeBSD,
OpenBSD, NetBSD, etc. have more virus problems than Linux does. I was only
talking about the systems I specifically mentioned.

 _most of the statement is basically untrue..._

Not sure what this is referring to; perhaps the above will help clarify what I
meant.

